# The Random TT Picture Thread



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Just post random picturs of your TT (old or new) and keep it going.




















For some reason my TT loves flat tires and tow trucks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This has been done already, but I'll play along since its been a while


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> This has been done already, but I'll play along since its been a while


Pssst.....(whispering) do you know that your wheels are pink? :what:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

I'll keep the flat bed shots going...








All torn apart replacing a headlight lens and Osir smoked corners...








All you get until the good stuff arrives and is installed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

EvoJetta said:


> Pssst.....(whispering) do you know that your wheels are pink? :what:


Pssst.....(whispering) so are the stickers:laugh:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pssst.....(whispering) so are the stickers:laugh:


lol......touche! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Morio said:


>


Is your grill really as black as it looks? Mine looks like this grayish-charcoal color and stands out like a sore thumb. I am really confused what to do since I like the stock grille and chrome rings but hate the color. Is yours new, just well kept, painted or??


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


>


Morio, you seriously have to take a drive to LA and bring your car. We need to do a photoshoot together!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

zak2006 said:


> Is your grill really as black as it looks? Mine looks like this grayish-charcoal color and stands out like a sore thumb. I am really confused what to do since I like the stock grille and chrome rings but hate the color. Is yours new, just well kept, painted or??


It's the stock grille and it's in really good shape..... This car has been off of daily duty for about 5 years... so she sits in a garage most of the time which equals less sun fade on plastic parts..... I am thinking of buying a badgeless grille and having Dorbritz Designs do some custom work on it and paint... still undecided



EvoJetta said:


> Morio, you seriously have to take a drive to LA and bring your car. We need to do a photoshoot together!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree!!! Or you and SoloGli need to drive out here in May then we all roll to SOWO together and get a nice photoshoot there!:thumbup:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Morio said:


> It's the stock grille and it's in really good shape..... This car has been off of daily duty for about 5 years... so she sits in a garage most of the time which equals less sun fade on plastic parts..... I am thinking of buying a badgeless grille and having Dorbritz Designs do some custom work on it and paint... still undecided
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!!! Or you and SoloGli need to drive out here in May then we all roll to SOWO together and get a nice photoshoot there!:thumbup:



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

always liked this shot


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Winter!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)




----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

From my 200k mile anniversary drive :heart:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Love this TT!*


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Ditto!*


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

My turn! 










aand... as an added bonus, Ive been dying to do this "widebody" like transformation to my car. It will be done.


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

To go with the Truck images, here is mine in front of the truck that brought mine from the ship that brought it to me!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

weekend gtg.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like this one too


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm jealous of all your garages.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

What is that front bumper on the silver one!!! I want one so bad, it looks sooooo sexy!!





deepblueT said:


>


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

ss94 said:


> What is that front bumper on the silver one!!! I want one so bad, it looks sooooo sexy!!


its the original "Regula Tuning" bumper. his name on here is "krissrock" if you want any info about what he went through fitment wise. i actually have the new style in my garage awaiting paint and fitment. here's a preview.


















oh and some to add to the "torn apart pics above"
installing new black carpet pan


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

wow, you're really workin hard on blackin the interiour


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> wow, you're really workin hard on blackin the interiour


:thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Ben, I do hope you punch yourself daily for having ever got rid of those RS's 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Ben, I do hope you punch yourself daily for having ever got rid of those RS's
> 
> Charlie


*sigh*

I got something else up my sleeve though.. hopefully anyways..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see this


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

EvoJetta said:


> Just post random picturs of your TT (old or new) and keep it going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Shawninho said:


>


Those are bright. Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

MKllllvr28 - got the strips from a guy named Colby Lica, http://audittdrls.info/ They are certainly bright, but the picture makes them look much more blinding than they actually are.

Krissrock - beautiful shot!


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*I was there too. Nice hots bud from a TT East Amigo.*



mr.ramsey said:


> From my 200k mile anniversary drive :heart:


!!!!!!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Mantvis said:


> EvoJetta said:
> 
> 
> > Just post random picturs of your TT (old or new) and keep it going.
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They're friggin beautiful. :beer:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Neb said:


> They're friggin beautiful. :beer:


Gracias amigo! :beer:


----------

